# Nintendo Wii



## Evolution (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok anyone else like me pre-ordered the new Wii?  I for one, as a huge Nintendo fan can't wait   I so hope the new controller is as cool as they keep talking about.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Oct 2, 2006)

I've never liked nintendo but I have to say it looks good, and that controller seems great


----------



## pixter (Oct 2, 2006)

My biggest problem with it so far is the name. It lends itself to all kinds of good jokes, though. "Let's go to my house and play with my Wii", etc, etc.


----------



## Aes (Oct 3, 2006)

Or:  "I'm going to put Zelda on my Wii." 

Anyway yeah, the system looks really good.  I haven't bought a Nintendo console (DS excluded) since the Super NES because nothing they've put out has really caught my eye.  The Wii, however, will be going into my home along with a PS3.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 3, 2006)

I can't wait to Wii


----------



## Santeeil (Oct 3, 2006)

Evolution said:
			
		

> Ok anyone else like me pre-ordered the new Wii? I for one, as a huge Nintendo fan can't wait  I so hope the new controller is as cool as they keep talking about.


 
enjoy your games aimed at 0-11 year olds!!!


----------



## Memnoch (Oct 3, 2006)

Santeeil said:
			
		

> enjoy your games aimed at 0-11 year olds!!!


 
lol XBox 360 rocks, PS3 looks awesome, Nintendo will have to have something special to knock, Billy Gates, n Sony off there pedestal


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 3, 2006)

Aes said:
			
		

> "I'm going to put Zelda on my Wii."


 
ooh, zelda, that reminds me

Enjoy your WW2 or whatever


----------



## Santeeil (Oct 3, 2006)

Wi i will Joel thanks lol . . .


----------



## Evolution (Oct 3, 2006)

pixter said:
			
		

> My biggest problem with it so far is the name. It lends itself to all kinds of good jokes, though. "Let's go to my house and play with my Wii", etc, etc.




Yeah I agree it is a stupid name, but it does get people taking.

Im just waiting to get my hands on this cool new controller, its going to bring such life into the games. Your feel like your part of it, not just some gamer at the other end banging a few buttons. Nintendo have always been at the forefront for new inventions and they get a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## Evolution (Oct 3, 2006)

Santeeil said:
			
		

> enjoy your games aimed at 0-11 year olds!!!



Yep i will


----------



## Evolution (Oct 3, 2006)

Aes said:
			
		

> Or:  "I'm going to put Zelda on my Wii."
> 
> Anyway yeah, the system looks really good.  I haven't bought a Nintendo console (DS excluded) since the Super NES because nothing they've put out has really caught my eye.  The Wii, however, will be going into my home along with a PS3.



Yeah Wii and PS3 for me too


----------



## Evolution (Oct 3, 2006)

Memnoch said:
			
		

> lol XBox 360 rocks, PS3 looks awesome, Nintendo will have to have something special to knock, Billy Gates, n Sony off there pedestal



Nintendo have something special. Its called the Wii   Watch this space.


----------



## Santeeil (Oct 5, 2006)

Evolution said:
			
		

> Nintendo have something special. Its called the Wii Watch this space.


 

"WII Watch" . . . sounds like Neighbourhood watch in Newcastle lol. "Wai aye leek, alreeet!!"


----------



## Evolution (Oct 5, 2006)

erm...not sure if Nintendo have a marketing department, they sure pick stupid names for there consoles.


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think I could care less about the Wii. Unless it was a Sega console.

I can just about bring myself to raise an eyebrow whenever PS3 news comes about, but then I remember its price and the eyebrow drops again.


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 9, 2006)

*Can't Wii all get along?*



			
				Green said:
			
		

> I don't think I could care less about the Wii. Unless it was a Sega console.
> 
> I can just about bring myself to raise an eyebrow whenever PS3 news comes about, but then I remember its price and the eyebrow drops again.


It's nice to see that you are still flaunting your ever positive attitude in the gaming board. 

As far as all this discussion about the Wii only being marketed to 0-11 year olds, I wasn't aware that franchises such as "Call of Duty," "Red Steel," and "Resident Evil" were even meant to be played by anyone under the age of eighteen.  By looking at the Wii's line-up posted on Gamespot.com, it appears to me that more of an effort is being made to include plenty of "teen" and "mature" rated games for Nintendo's audience than the company has for the last two generations of consoles.


----------



## sanityassassin (Oct 9, 2006)

I saw a games show showing what it can do and I'm not too sure about it all the wavingabout to do things looks a bit awkward and cumbersome although some of the games previewed looked quite good


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 10, 2006)

sanityassassin said:
			
		

> I saw a games show showing what it can do and I'm not too sure about it all the wavingabout to do things looks a bit awkward and cumbersome although some of the games previewed looked quite good


Yeah,  I agree.  I am not as excited as some people about Nintendo's route in regards to the controllers.  I like the how the games look, I am excited to see Metal Gear and Dragon Quest franchises return to Nintendo, and the newest and darkest installment of Zelda may just floor the industry like "Ocarina of Time" did back nearly a decade ago.  If that wasn't enough, the price tag, which promises to be the most welcoming to the wallet, may mean that I will not need to wait a few years before even attempting to take part in the next generation of consoles.  

But the controllers?  They seem to be the biggest gamble in success.  Maybe it will pay off, maybe it won't.  At least they appear to not have wasted surface area like the last two systems.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 10, 2006)

Not that bothered about the Wii but a friend of mine is getting one for xmas so I'll see how it plays then.

As for the PS3, I won't be jumping on that bandwagon for a few years thanks to their ludicrious pricing policy, although FFXII is tempting it'll also be on the PS2 so thats good enough for me.


----------



## Saltheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Wii for mii! Wii for mii! Me want Nintendo's Wii! I'll play with it everyday, sometimes even twice, for hours upon hours. And when my friends come over, we'll all get together and play with Nintendo's Wii!

But seriously, this is where the console market should be heading: graphics are nice, but I think very soon they'll reach their saturation point and all consoles will not improve much after that. Plus the tennis game seems just too fun to miss out on.


----------



## Green (Oct 26, 2006)

I think the console market is splitting. On the one side, you have the Wii, which remains a true console, targeted almost solely at the console game market. On the other hand, you have the 360 and the PS3, which are a hybrid between consoles and PCs, as well as containing brand-new home cinema applications. The prices between, say, a PS3 and a Wii highlight that quite well.


----------



## fluff (Jan 26, 2007)

wii I played at my sis's place! and I liked it! make me move my unfit body... I did the fitness test on sport game on wii and I was 46.... twice my real age...ouch!


----------



## Lenny (Jan 26, 2007)

If someone's already said this, then sorry for repeating it.

---

The eye-toy when it came out, was amazing. You could play on your own by jumping about, which was kinda satisfactory. But you still hungered for some proper fun. Then your friends came over, and the party really started. 3 or 4 of you, taking it in turns to jump around like fools whilst everyone else looked on and laughed. I guess that with some kind of alcohol, everyone would have been in hysterics...

... then the novelty of it wore off.

My Eye-toy is sat on top of my computer monitor now, serving as a humble, but very clear, webcam.


I can personally see the Wii trundling down the same old path. Sure, it's a world away from a small camera that required you to jump about for 10 games, but it's still a novelty item. The fact that games are being continuously developed for it, that the price is so low compared with the 360 and PS3, and that it goes right to the core of gaming and makes it _real_ fun again, will lengthen it's shell life to something much much longer than the Eye-Toy. But eventually the novelty will wear off and the poor thing will be left to gather dust somewhere.

Saying that, though, if I had more money I'd contemplate buying one, simply because of the fun factor.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 27, 2007)

People said the touch screen on the DS was a novelty and would wear off pretty quickly.

10 million odd sales later.

I don't see the Wii as being a novelty just another way of playing games. One that is more energetic and FUN than normal console games.

The eye-toy failed due to lack of games for it, and it's technical limitations.


----------



## Koopa (Jan 27, 2007)

Evolution said:


> erm...not sure if Nintendo have a marketing department, they sure pick stupid names for there consoles.


 
Playsation 2, 3 and Xbox 360 names are way more inventive, oh w8 they just stuck a number to the name.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 27, 2007)

Heh, ....and new from Atari.... the "Atari+1" system.


----------



## Aes (Jan 30, 2007)

fluff said:


> wii I played at my sis's place! and I liked it! make me move my unfit body... I did the fitness test on sport game on wii and I was 46.... twice my real age...ouch!



I wouldn't pay that score much heed if I were you.  I'm a pretty fit person, but I scored in the *50s* (nearly twice my real age as well) on that damn thing.  Of course, I blame the fact that I hadn't played the stupid sports game since the day I got it, and only did the fitness test part because I had a friend over who played around with it for a bit, did the fitness test, and then challenged me to beat her score.  It's pretty safe to say she beat my ass with hers by about 15 years.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 30, 2007)

The Fitness thing is more to do with how good you are at the game rather than actual fitness level.

I play Wii sports all the time. I'm hooked on Tennis and Bowling.

It is good for getting really unfit people into light-ish exercise doing something they enjoy. 

Some of the Rayman Rabbid games are good for it as well.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 30, 2007)

Does no one else find all this going on and on and on about how it's good for fitness ever so slightly patronising?



Just me then...


----------



## Joel007 (Jan 30, 2007)

Its mildly more exercise than the other consoles, although it depends on the energy a person is willing to put in. You can usually play with a minimum of effort.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 30, 2007)

Rane Longfox said:


> Does no one else find all this going on and on and on about how it's good for fitness ever so slightly patronising?
> 
> 
> 
> Just me then...


 
It is a stereotype but chances are that people who spend hours on end playing videogames are not going to be the most active people in the world and hence unfit/overweight.

Of course that is a generalisation.


----------



## Evolution (Feb 11, 2007)

True.  I don't think you can count playing on Wii sports an actually exercise, it will never beat going to the gym, but that said the Nintendo does involve the gamer more so. It's easily the best console out there - it interacts with you.  It's FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svetozar (Jul 16, 2007)

I planned on buying it in a month or two. I'm thinking it can be a good form of exercise for me since I can't find the time to do it. It will be both fun while at the same time make me sweat a little which is good for me. I have been reading all its reviews at this site ...


----------

